# سلامة المطارات



## مهندسة سين (22 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ​ 
موضوع السلامه في الطيران المدني واسع جدا والسلامه الارضية بما يخص المهندس المدني تجهيز ارضيات المطار (AIRSIDE) بالشروط الدولية تعتبر الاهم لمنع او لتفادي حدوث الخطر 

 وتقييم السلامه يتطلب الفحص الدوري لأرضيات المطار (المهبط - ممر التدحرج - موقف الطائرات - المداخل الرئيسيه - المهبط الإضطراري)​وذلك بالأعمال الدورية التالية:

- إختبار الإحتكاك للمدرج
- إختبار الخشونة لارضيات المطار
- معالجة الأسطح من التشققات 
- فحص العلامات الارضيه (Aerodrome marking)
- فحص الاشارات الارضيه (Information signs )
- تجهيزالمناطق الترابية ( المهبط الإضطراري )
- المنطقه المحاطة بالمطار00واسقاط العوائق المحيطة ان وجدت وتحديدها مع الحركة الجوية والمتابعه عند استحداث أي مبنى جديد من قبل اي جهه وذلك بإسقاطه بالخارطه الخاصة بالعوائق استنادا بالملحق 14 للمطارات (Annex 14)` بإحداثيات N,E & LAT / LONG لتحديده اذا كان يمثل عائق أم لا حتى يتم إتخاد الإجراءات الضرورية لتفادي الخطر.

وعلى الطاقم الفني بهذه الإدارة عمل التقارير الفنية لاختبارات الصيانة الدورية التي تجري لتقييم التغيرات التي تحدث في السطح نتيجة لعوامل الطقس والتعرية، الاستخدام المستمر، انتشارالشوائب المطاطية الذي تنتج في مناطق الارتطام في المدرجات وكذا إعادة عمليات الطلاء للعلامات الأرضيه إعادة عملية الرش والدك لتسوية المناطق الترابية ( المهبط الإضطراري ) بما يتوافق مع مواصفات كل من FAA و ICAO .

 وتعتبر العوامل السابقة الذكر مؤشر هام لسلامه المطار ولابد هناك عوامل اخرى كثيرة لم أذكرها هذا على حسب معلوماتي بما يخص المهندس المدني بحقل الطيران
وسأرفق لكم ملف عن العناويين الرئيسية للبحث عن السلامة والمقاييس واخر قد تم ارساله من قبل

وانشاءلله اكون قد اضفت ولو ذرة الى معرفتكم الواسعه أخي المهندس المصري
​


----------



## م المصري (22 يناير 2008)

موضوع غايه في الروعه .... و جديد من حيث النوعيه ..... 

نحيي زميلتنا المهندسه الفاضله سين علي هذا الجهد الرائع 

فهي استاذتنا في هذا المجال ..... و نحن منها و من علمها سوي تلاميذ 

و للمستمتعين بمطالعه الموضوع ...... نذكركم بالمرور علي موضوع 

ما العلاقة بين الهندسه المدنيه والطيران ( السلامه و المقاييس بالنسبه للمطارات )​ 
لتكون الاستفاده كامله 

في أمان الله ​ 
​


----------



## مهندسة سين (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*نظام السلامه بالمطارات*

السلام عليكم 
المزيد عن نظام السلامه بالمطارات saftey Management Systems


----------



## virtualknight (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذه الملفات الجميلة


----------



## مهندسة سين (3 يناير 2009)

*نظام السلامه بالمطارات*

نظام السلامه بالمطارات ( Sms )


----------



## لذة العيش (3 يناير 2009)

الشكر جزيل الشكر أخيتي
هذا الموضوع على مساس مع طبيعة عملي ومن أهم مسؤولياتي الجديدة
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ايفلين (16 فبراير 2009)

اريد منكم ماهو المطلوب والواجبات على المهندس المدني الذي يعمل في المطارات ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ايفلين (16 فبراير 2009)

*nsh85m************

*اريد منكم ماهو المطلوب والواجبات على المهندس المدني الذي يعمل في المطارات ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير*​


----------



## النسر النارى (17 فبراير 2009)

أريد أن أعرف ما العلاقة بين الهندسة الكهربائية والطيران وهل ممكن خريج بكالريوس هندسة كهربائية العمل فى مجال هندسة الطيران


----------



## khaled salama (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
برجاء مساعدتي في ايجاد ملصقات ارشاديه للسلامه بالمطارات 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندسة سين (6 يوليو 2009)

*الملحق الرابع عشر*

ارفق لكم عرض مختصر(Annex 14 ) لجميع المهندسين المدنيين والكهربائين وجميع الفنييين العاملين بحقل الطيران ويشمل ايضا نظام السلامه وهو العمود الفقري لجميع المهندسيين العاملين بأرضية المطار وملحقاته


----------

